

Ask HN: What are the 10-12 most important conferences each year? - jMyles

Which conferences are the ones where truly historic decisions are made?  Where you can meet people who will inspire?  Where you&#x27;ll find youself at talks that you already can&#x27;t wait to go home and watch again?  Where the random party conversations end up turning into household-name projects?<p>Note: I don&#x27;t necessarily mean <i>big</i> conferences, although those are fine too.  I also want to hear about some small ones that you think are great.
======
michaelpinto
A quick list of fun geeky conferences:

Game Developers Conference [http://www.gdconf.com](http://www.gdconf.com)

Maker Faire Bay Area [http://makerfaire.com](http://makerfaire.com)

Comiket in Japan
[http://www.comiket.co.jp/index_e.html](http://www.comiket.co.jp/index_e.html)

Worldcon [http://www.worldcon.org](http://www.worldcon.org)

Frankfurt Book Fair
[http://www.buchmesse.de/en/fbf/](http://www.buchmesse.de/en/fbf/)

~~~
moveoergosum
that's a real good list of events.

------
TravelTechGuy
The last 2 years I've been going to HTML5DevConf (coming up again on Oct. 22)
and Silicon Valley Code Camp (next week - and this year I have a session :)).
I also go to CES every year - heaven for geeks (and it's in Vegas).

I used to go to TechEd/Build, but can't justify it, or recommend it anymore.

------
doubt_me
I don't know anything about conferences but Defcon should be one of them I am
guessing

------
debacle
OSCON is still a relatively high quality event.

